# Ankona Skiff Owners?



## Axl Earhart

Guys I'm new to this forum so if this is in the wrong spot, I apologize. 

I'm currently looking to build a new Ankona skiff but can't pick between the Cayenne 17 and Native SUV 17. 

If anybody in the Vero Beach area has one of these boats and wants to go fishing, I will gladly put some gas in your tank/beer in your belly to let me tag along one afternoon for a test ride. Any input on how these boats handle the ICW on windy days would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## James Brown

Axl. I run the ankona/salt marsh owners group.. look us up and I'm sure you can find someone in that area


----------



## Travisloyd07

James Brown said:


> Axl. I run the ankona/salt marsh owners group.. look us up and I'm sure you can find someone in that area


James,
Where is the a/sm owners group?

@Axl Earhart If you’re free this Saturday check out their demo day. It’s near Tampa but probably worth the drive.


----------



## James Brown

Facebook. Ankona/salt marsh owners


----------



## Axl Earhart

James Brown said:


> Facebook. Ankona/salt marsh owners


Thanks!


----------



## Great Lakes Jon

I have a heron and will be going Monday evening at mosquito lagoon most likely let me know if you want to join.


----------



## Axl Earhart

Great Lakes Jon said:


> I have a heron and will be going Monday evening at mosquito lagoon most likely let me know if you want to join.


Thanks for the offer, I am just now seeing this message so sorry about that lol 

I have decided not to go with a skiff from Ankona to pursue something a little more "flats boat" style although I do appreciate everyone's reply and advice.


----------

